# [SOLVED] Bios doesn't start



## Khifo (Feb 20, 2011)

Every thing was fine with my pc, and lately it doesn't start up at all, even doesn't load the bios screen when i press del, just saying press f8 for bbs pop up and no press del option, even when i press f8 it is changed to go !}bbs menu and nothing then happens, please i need help with this problem. Regards


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bios doesn't start*








and welcome to the Forum

What is the Brand and Model of the pc? 

What hardware of software did you install or uninstall just prior to haveing this problem?


----------



## Khifo (Feb 20, 2011)

Well the motherboard is intel pentium 4, lately i setuped win 7, the bios is amibios american megatrends, i didnt do hardware changes, before the del and F8 options were available but do nothing i removed the bios watch battery and put it again after a while, the press del option disappeared


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios doesn't start*

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer
there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage


----------



## Khifo (Feb 20, 2011)

I removed my hard disk the pc ran its configuration normally, i think the problem is with the hard disk, if there is a solution i can try notify me please. Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bios doesn't start*

You can run diagnostics on the hard drive 

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## Khifo (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a bootable cd but when i join the hard disk, i dont have the ability to access niether the bios setup nor the bootable cd and i did remove my hard disk and accessed the bios setup and made the cd rom the 1st bootable device but also no big deal.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bios doesn't start*

I don;'t understand what you just said


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Bios doesn't start*

did you run diagnostics on the hard drive


----------



## Khifo (Feb 20, 2011)

Realy thank you guys, i solved the problem with partition magic pro, it was a software problem with the hard disk, some system files were deleted from the hard disk i backed up my things and formated, again thanks all for ya'help 

And special thanks for old rich and dai


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bios doesn't start*

Glad you got it sorted!!


----------

